# My dream is to move to Guadalajara



## Balboa

Hello Ex-pats

Here is my story about my dream of returning to my mother land. My parents are both from Mexico, and we took trips when I was younger. Most the most part of my youth, Mexico was just a place to vaction, I was told the only true future was in the USA. I was told if you studied and worked hard, the American dream was possible. 

I listened to the advise, and they were in fact true. Recently I finished up my studies in finance and found work with the top investment bank in the USA. Life in America is good... however I have found the allure of Mexico too great. I think about packing up and moving down all the time. 

I want to move down there and start a new life. Are these dreams possible for an educated entrepreneur like myself? Are there jobs for people like me, Are there opportunities? In my dreams, I always seem to find a way to become successful.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Welcome to the forum. Naturally, you have Mexican citizenship, or can get it easily, and that makes anything possible for you. However, you may lack the business contacts that will make it easier, both professionally and culturally.
I suspect that your first move would be to contact major businesses in Mexico, as well as those in the USA with operations in Mexico. The US companies may respond to a resumé approach, but Mexican companies are more likely to respond to personal references; networking and family contacts.
Buena suerte.


----------



## conklinwh

As expect you know, there is serious money and investment opportunities in Mexico as well as throughout Latin America. I suspect that "the top investment bank in the USA" has people or even a division focused on Latin America and probably Mexico specifically.
It is always difficult to have a "career" discussion with your boss if truly a new hire but I would spend some time understanding what the Latin America focus is and how and by whom that is managed. You didn't say but assume that you have some level of Spanish competency. Most large companies significantly value this skill.
My suggestion is to look at the company that you work for 1st without being pushy to see what might be possible. If not, get some practical and transferable skills with your existing company as sounds like you are a reasonably new hire.
There certainly are opportunities. Easiest is to leverage your present work. Next is to have very bankable skills that you can "sell". 
As RV ****** said, unless you have really good personal contacts it is easier to be sponsored by a multi-national than to approach local Mexican companies.


----------



## Balboa

Thanks for the replies.

I have been with my current company for 2 years. Spanish is my first language, however over the years I have become much more proficient in English. We are a global brand with offices in Mexico City. I have reached out to mentors who have transitioned between Mexico offices and other offices (London/NYC/etc). They said its very possible to transfer, and most people actually receive Spanish classes if they are not up to speed with the language.

I'm encouraged that there are opportunities in Mexico. Obviously it's a vibrant country with plenty of growth potential. However, my choice to leave is more personal than professional. I feel more comfortable in Mexico, I feel more comfortable in my skin if that makes any sense. Its that most people I speak too say "why do you want to go back" after my parents worked so hard to set up a life in the states. 

How about for enreprenuers? Is that path more of a struggle? In Chapala, I would assume everone is not retired and some people make out a living with business ventures


----------



## RVGRINGO

As you must be aware, venturing into a new business enterprise will entail much more risk and a very definite investment. Chapala is not a 'manufacturing center', beyond artisania, etc. As such, opportunities are limited. Restaurants come and go, rapidly, as many try to cater to the local retirees. A few of these are, as you suggest, operated by expats who are not retired. However, that's a high risk venture anywhere, even in a tourist oriented area. Most of the Mexican banks do have branches in Chapala, Ajijic and Jocotopec and being fully bilingual might make you attractive to one of them.


----------



## conklinwh

When he said investment bank versus bank, I thought Goldman Sachs or Morgan Stanley. These very different business models and structure than a commercial bank.


----------



## RVGRINGO

That path is always a long struggle. The Lake Chapala area is a very popular spot for retired expats and the weekend 'Tapatio' crowd from Guadalajara. Restauarants come and go with frequency, as do other businesses attempting to tap that market. The lake is underused for recreation, probably as a result of a combination of federal and local governmental inaction, etc. There are also branches of investment houses here, Actinver being the oldest.


----------



## conklinwh

If I thought that we were talking to someone close to retirement, I would agree. However my reading is that this a younger/recent graduate that has an entry position at a US investment bank and a "Dream" to move to Mexico. If this incorrect, what you are saying is right on. If my reading is correct, I think that to be really successful, this will need a plan that could take time.
I have a number of friends that returned to "homeland" in China and India very successfully.
However, they either had a multi-national to ease the transition, very unique skills that were in demand, very good contacts or all three.


----------



## RVGRINGO

No disagreement here. I do think the multi-national employment/transfer approach to be the most practical for a young person. In fact, it may be the only viable approach with any hope of a living wage close to his expectations, which have been formed in the USA, no matter his cultural flexibility or ethnicity. The 'transition' may have its pitfalls.


----------



## Balboa

'Tis better to have loved and lost 
Than never to have loved at all.

Principle holds true in my situation. Although the easy path would be to remain on my current trek, I fear how I would feel in my old age if I never made at least an attempt to venture out into the world. 

I do not fear a hard path. I fear not trying. 

I have friends (exchange students from Mexico) who studied with me at the university. The said that some firms valued degrees from the USA. Any truth in this?


----------



## conklinwh

I don't think that anyone is saying to not try, the question is what are the options and associated risk/reward trade offs. People have a very wide risk acceptance range and only you can decide what fits into your comfort zone. 
Before retiring, I had multiple overseas assignments where managed both other expats and locals. This route is certainly the easiest transition whether for your existing company or a new company. This also normally keeps you at US salary and benefits and gives you time to evaluate other options. I've had multiple expats that used this approach to transition from China to India.
Clearly there are Mexican companies that could be targets based on your degree and experience. As RV ****** said, there is a big premium on contacts and relationships. This might be an area where you could leverage your contacts with the exchange students. You should understand that this could also mean being hired at the local salary structure.


----------



## Balboa

RVG/conklinwh
Thank you both for the discussion. I appreciate the chance to talk about this with people who have left the states for a life in Mexico.
As far as internal transfer, It's very viable with my company. Nothing would be more exciting than a job in IB sales in Latin America. The trade off would be working in Mexico City (not Guadalajara). Another trade off is wage, which I know would be much lower. This is something I can live with, as I was raised on the belief that money does not buy happiness. As long as I have enough for my house, a good meal, and cervesas after work, I could not imagine a happier paradise. 
A job the requires so much travelling and oversea assignments, I imagine would require a higher degree (MBA perhaps). What kind of degrees do you have if you dont mind me asking. My goal would be to work in Mexico a few years (gaining valueable international experience) come back to the states for an MBA then see where life takes me.


----------



## conklinwh

My assignments were with IBM. My background is a combination of engineering degree and MBA. I sort of split time between development and sales/marketing organizations but real focus was on market and business development.
I had expected that your initial move would probably be to DF rather than Guadalajara. This is also wonderful and would give you opportunity to explore a lot of opportunities and locations.
I am a little surprised that you wouldn't have option to start on a temporary assignment based on your US benefits & salary and probably with some amount of living expenses.
This is more typical if you are truly a viable candidate for an opportunity. Typically this for 2 years +/- when you would need decide on return or convert to local company.
Now I have heard where people were able to leverage some trade offs to assignment costs in order to enhance their position in the pecking order but I wouldn't lead by agreeing to resign the US corp and join the Mexican subsidiary as a local hire.


----------



## TundraGreen

Balboa said:


> [...]
> Another trade off is wage, which I know would be much lower. This is something I can live with, as I was raised on the belief that money does not buy happiness. As long as I have enough for my house, a good meal, and cervesas after work, I could not imagine a happier paradise.
> [...]
> My goal would be to work in Mexico a few years (gaining valueable international experience) come back to the states for an MBA then see where life takes me.


I am glad to see you have given some thought to the salary differences and possible return to the US. One problem I see with younger people coming to Mexico is that the lower salaries don't allow you to build up many resources for retirement. I know that is probably not the first thing you are thinking about now. Building a retirement nest egg in the US and then spending it at Mexican cost of living rates works very well. The opposite is probably not possible.

Memo


----------



## RVGRINGO

Excellent point of consideration. Mexico still has not caught up in the area of retirement programs; except for some government positions, where you make more retired, than working. In private employment, it is amazing how many get laid off at age 40, in favor of the very young and beautiful.


----------



## Balboa

My patience and perseverance has paid off tremendously. I have a phone interview for a position in GDL tomorrow morning. Wish me luck!!

Viva Mexico!


----------



## RVGRINGO

Buena suerte. Let's hope your interview brings favorable results.


----------



## circle110

Balboa, I wish you luck!

I understand what rvgringo and conklinw are saying about retirement. At the same time, when you are young and single is the time to follow your muse. I say go for it. You will either find you love it here and stay the course or you will not. Either way you will know you gave it 100%.

I know several lifelong resident Mexican retirees here in Guanajuato who built a nice nest egg for themselves by investing in land and houses/apartments during their working years and now live off the income from those properties. Retirement isn't handed to you on a silver platter here like it is (or used to be?) in the US, but many with foresight have done nicely for themselves by taking the bull by the horns and planning ahead. You can do it if you set your mind to it. In the mean time, you can enjoy Mexico!

Suerte y que te vaya bien!


----------



## conklinwh

You are right in that there is a generational factor at work. My kids tell me that a "job commitment" is where you don't send out resumes for the 1st week of a new job. The concept of a corporate pension is completely foreign to them as they are solely focused on investments for their future. If all the gloom and doom about the potential for dollar free fall in 2011 is close to true, being paid in pesos could be a positive.
Good luck on your job interview!


----------



## johnmex

A bit about me...

I'm different than most members here. In 1992 at the age of 26 ,I was un-employed in the Chicago suburbs. My mother, a die-hard Democrat left the US for Mexico when Reagan was elected. So I took my last un-employment check and bought a ticket to follow her to Mexico. I haver been here ever since.

I found a job on my own in a start up Mexican company, at the time it was the boss and myself. Now we are over 20 employees and annual sales approaching 4 million dollars. My house is mine free and clear, same with my wife's car (mine is a company car), kids in private school. I didn't do too bad...

My point? Sometimes it is worth it to say "screw it" and follow your dream.


----------



## Balboa

RVGRINGO
circle110
conklinwh

Thanks for the Buena suerte.. It helped me seeing the posts

johnmex - _My point? Sometimes it is worth it to say "screw it" and follow your dream._

Here is one for you… 
*Nothing in life is certain, better to live everyday and take it to the edge, then to choose security, life’s cruelest illusion *

Thanks everyone, round one down. Back in it for round-two this week... I love it. I havent been this energized since when I initially went the process


----------



## Hound Dog

Well, I.ve decided I want to make a comment about living in Guadalajara despite what may have been said before on this forum.

Guadalajara is both a great city in which to live in parts and a craphole. That is true of all human cities.

Much of the parts of Guadalajara I love remind me more than anything of the Wilshire Blvd. and Sunset Blvd. areas of Los Angeles. A fine place with attractive architecture and, looking beyond extraordfinary urban boulevards and that sort of thing; a place with surprising architectural delights and leafy neighborhoods that are urban treasures.

We moved to Mexico in 2001 and immediately settled in Ajijic on the shores of Lake Chapala. If we had to do it over again we would probably settle in Providencia or some such Guadalajara neighborhood and forget the lake.

Too late.


----------



## Queretaro

Similar to you, I worked in one of the big 5 consulting companies in the U.S. before deciding to give it all up and go expat. I am now an entrepreneur here in Mexico (in my early 30's), and as most people say there is a lot of opportunity here. That being said, get ready for the headache of a ton of paperwork to get your business going. If you do not have your Mexican citizenship, get it first, it will save you what could be months of working with the local government. In my case, my wife is Mexican and we have everything in her name to save the trouble. 
Also, make sure you get a good accountant (since Mexican tax law is probably very different than you are used to) and a good labor lawyer since the labor laws can cost you an arm and a leg if you do not know them (firing somebody is not easy and is very expensive).
Of course (and I am not recommending this), you can always start your business without registering it. I have heard from some people that at least half of Mexican businesses are not registered and do not pay taxes (I do not personally have the statistics to know it is true or not). But if you want to work with any big companies, you will need to be able to give a Factura, which means you will need to registered with the Hacienda.


Good luck. It is a lot of work, but it can be worth it.


----------



## Balboa

Update... I was contacted by two separate hiring managers for two different roles (I had intitially thought it was only one role) in Guadalajara. 

First round (for job 1 )was last Friday and went super well, second interview for that role is today with the a very high up director. I was so nervous yesterday I was physically drained.

First interview or the 2nd role was this morning... man was it tough!!

Keeping praying for me all! The support is a huge boost!!!


----------



## jruiz

Balboa said:


> Update... I was contacted by two separate hiring managers for two different roles (I had intitially thought it was only one role) in Guadalajara.
> 
> First round (for job 1 )was last Friday and went super well, second interview for that role is today with the a very high up director. I was so nervous yesterday I was physically drained.
> 
> First interview or the 2nd role was this morning... man was it tough!!
> 
> Keeping praying for me all! The support is a huge boost!!!


Hey Balboa,
I completely share your sentiment. I having been looking for a way to find a job near guadalajara. I'm currently in an analyst role at a small company on the west side of chicago. I want to get my mba, and possibly pursue something in consulting afterward, but I would really want it to be out of guadalajara. Any advice?


----------



## Balboa

jruiz said:


> Hey Balboa,
> I completely share your sentiment. I having been looking for a way to find a job near guadalajara. I'm currently in an analyst role at a small company on the west side of chicago. I want to get my mba, and possibly pursue something in consulting afterward, but I would really want it to be out of guadalajara. Any advice?


If there was a way to find a list of the top firms in Guadalajara, the would be our best bet. 

I recently just got back from GDL last night from a 10 day quick vacation.
I remember driving past Seimans one night, and there are numerous firms seeking high qualified, *English* speaking talent. Speaking English is your greatest tool down there.
About me, the firm I applied with luckily has a financial hub in Guadalajara. I applied online and shortly after was contacted by a few people. All interviews were over the phone due to location constraints, however I had to decline the offers. Above all, there were some immigration issues (I am not a US citizen, and the possibility of me losing my Permanet Resident card for working in Mexico for a year was not worth it). Im applying for US citizenship as we speak.
Also... the pay was one-third of my currently make, 66% cut was the punch in the gut. However, the pay they offered was twice what my cousin makes as a English call-center rep, and he loves a sweet life (low rent, cheap eazy meals, not luzury, but easy living).
It wasnt meant to be for now, but maybe after I get US citizenship, I will re-apply.
Tips: apply online with the major firms, have a solid resume ready, and you should be fine

Regards,


----------



## jruiz

Thanks for the advice Balboa.


I've done a bit of looking myself and from what I've seen online, the sueldo bruto is about 30~40% lower than what I currently make. That hurts but maybe if I get rid of a few bills and give up (gulp) my ride, then I could survive on about 30k per month. I'm in finance/sales/operations, working as a cross functional hybrid analyst at a company on the west side of chicago. Anyways, the website I went to was called bumeran. There's a few finance positions there with multinational firms and local firms depending on you work history and background. As for me, I'm going to work on CFA level 1 and take the test this December. It's not an MBA by ANY means, but is recognized in finance as a solid certification and you could get to level 1 in about 6 months. Hopefully, I can work my way into a higher up financial analyst position or land in some research position at an equity firm that's not at the bottom of the barrel, but we'll see. Good luck and I put anything up I see as a good opportunity.


----------



## Balboa

30k peso's per month would be nice. I was offered 20k pesos with benefits. The company was amazing and I developed a great relationship with the managers just in the interview/onboarding process. 
At the end of the day, moving to Mexico would have been a bad idea. But at least its not a dream now, but a very realistic goal. Within one year, I will consider it again.
CFA is a solid option, one I considered. I hope you have already started studying, because it should consume most of your free time studying. Many of my co-workers are/have done CFA. Their only advice for me, STUDY.
Personally, I am going the MBA route, its the benchmark of any solid business resume. 
Myfriend, It has been great finding you on here, very similar souls seeking similar goals, good lucks! I'll keep posting my career ups and downs, hope you do the same.


----------



## California6345

Hey, you and I have extremely similar situations! Although i am planning on moving down there a bit later after saving up (I also work at a large investment bank in California). Anyway some quick things I gathered...
1. I had a buddy move down there who was in a similar position as us (although older ~30) who went down there and ended up finding finance work at a smaller company. Unless you speak Spanish it takes a few months to find a job because you need to be conversational.
2. Pay wise it shouldn't be hard to get a job that will simply pay the bills according to him (Guadalajara or mexico city) being that you likely have a reputable college degree. Think in terms of ~$1000 a month worst case scenario if you network the entire time u're getting acclimated.
3. Strongly suggests getting roomates in a neighborhood you would like to live in, everything is cash oriented, and makes more sense to live with guys working in a field similar to you (kind of like a 5 hand shake rule where you start off knowing a couple people off the bat who can help you if they like you)
4. Entreprenuarial stuff is much much more complicated. As i am sure you know, if you profit in a firm in mexico a percentage must be paid out to employees, many of these companies run at a net income loss quarterly + annually to avoid payouts. The last peice I understand, could be entirely wrong, is it is usually better to work through somethign where you use american contacts to invest in something in mexico. Ex. if you have a VC invest in a real estate, the books are US based so its not ike the VC needs to pay out. IE: more difficult if ur based in mexico.

Let me know what you find out, I am literally starting the transition phase in 2012 and hope to actually make the move when i turn ~29. Until then keep spreading comps and updating those PPT presentations! (I attempted the LATAM pitch to my boss alrdy, but as you know, politically it is more difficult to get this to worse as he essentially has to replace you and on top of that put his neck out there for a person to move to another country, tough spot for both parties... lmk if it works for u though)

Best,
Another mid twenties banker...


----------



## California6345

Hey Balboa, i have to respond here because i need to post 5 times or some deal to be able to send PMs i guess. Anyway as soon as i can get that i'll happily shoot the name of the co' but don't really wanna give that out publicly. But feel free to ask me about comps/DCFs/excel short cuts and u'll be certain i'm unfortunately still in "high finance" haha. Anyway i wish i knew more about what your story is, basically for me the US lifestyle focuses much too much on material items for my taste and I loved going to SA where everything was much more people oriented. The downside of course is the economics of the whole gig. I've decided the right age to pull the trigger is prob 30, once u get to that VP level I think the money and life etc changes dramatically and it becomes next to impossible to up and leave. Love to hear your thoughts it's been quite strange living literally the same lifestyle regardless of changes in income because I don't want to get sucked into the whole BMW/high cost life style. Hopefully we can pull the trigger at some point I just don't have the guts to go down there with no financial security!


----------



## Balboa

'basically for me the US lifestyle focuses much too much on material items for my taste and I loved going to SA where everything was much more people oriented. The downside of course is the economics of the whole gig. I've decided the right age to pull the trigger is prob 30, once u get to that VP level I think the money and life etc changes dramatically and it becomes next to impossible to up and leave.'

I agree with you on many points. I wanted to move to Mexico this January. Right now I am young and light. Light means I do not have kids, a BMW, etc etc. You can make amazing career moves when you are light. Imagine at 30 you have a wife and kids, will you still want to move down? Its like jumping into a pool, just do it. 

Luckily the bank I work for has an office in Mexico City (its not Guadalajara, but its still Mexico). So, hopefully in 2 years I can transfer down.


----------



## California6345

I agree entirely, big issue for me is I am taking Spanish lessons on the side. I am guessing I'll be entirely useless until I can speak at a business level. 

I hope you are able to transfer, that is an incredible accomplishment! I would love to hear more about the changes and process if you're able to make the move. Sounds like you have much more knowledge about the process.

What sector is big in Mexico btw? All my background is tech (semiconductors and IT hardware). Wonder if that helps or hurts?


----------



## Balboa

I'm not sure what is big in Mexico, that is something I would have to look up. All my background is in Public Finance and other fixed income products, but moving into new fields will expand your knowledge and resume. 

I will keep you posted. Currently I have my hands full with my current job so I don't think moving to Mexico will happen anytime soon.

If you have time to travel, you should take a trip to a Spanish speaking country. That will help you understand the flow of the language. You will retain more when you are forced to communicate. Luckily I am fluent in both Spanish and English.


----------



## California6345

Thanks for the quick reply! I think u're the only person I have met in such a similar situation. I'm going to
Guadalajara in february solely to practice Spanish but I am curious as to where I should look for jobs? Going to be a process I am sure but if you know of anything online I would love to hear about it. 

In terms of career stuff, I have no clue what pay and lifestyle costs are like. But I hear 20k pesos a month is enough... (dunno if that is post tax or pretax though) maybe I am far off though.

(ps: I did public finance stuff when I was younger, muni-bonds (tax revs and GO))


----------



## Balboa

I consider myself lucky, I work and live in Manhattan. Easily one of the financial centers of the planet. Its funny that I want to leave for Mexico. Each person who does has their own reasons. This lifestyle is fast and you get stucked into it really quickly. I prefer the slower days of Mexico. 

To your qyestion. Like anywhere, networking is key to finding jobs. For example, this site might be a good start. Honestly, if you get lucky and find a shop thats hiring and willing to take a risk on you, then it could work out.

For investment banking, it might be really difficult because frankly it's just a hard place to get a job. Are you a citizen of Mexico? That is another hurdles someone has to jump in getting a job in Mexico.


----------



## RVGRINGO

You don't need to be a citizen, but you do need the help of any employer to gain Immigration's (INM) approval of a visa with working permission. You can't, as an expat, work in Mexico without their express permission on your visa. If working, you may also not be able to own or drive a US plated car; although the jury is still out on the new changes due to be implemented soon.


----------



## johnmex

@california

Guadalajara is the electronics capital of México,
companies like Flextronics, Jabil and SCI have huge contract manufacturing operations here. Consecuently a fairly large support sector has established itself here.


----------



## California6345

Very good point John. I should definitely be more specific, I was more referring to job opportunities given background in the technology industry in finance (basically i did work on semiconductors and supply chain companies like the ones you listed in addition to hardware companies like HP and IBM). My #1 concern is getting down there and it being impossible to get a decent job (not a Mexican citizen). I am next to certain i would have to at best get a job that pays ~20K pesos a month from my own research, but if there was a way to get that to ~30-40 i could move my timeline up. Not sure if this stuff has been answered elsewhere (i'm a newbie) but hoping there are people on here who can help.


----------



## ehawk

This is an interesting thread. I have had this dilemma for a couple years now. I love Gdl. but is it not easy to pick up and leave


----------



## Balboa

Another follow up to this thread. I haven't visited the forum in a long time. 

First, I want to say, I'm glad there is a vibrant Expat community in Mexico! It's great to follow the stories and posts on this thread. Facebook also has a rather robust Expat Guadalajara group which is great too.

Well, I just wanted to continue to keep this post alive. I can see how time has been flying by! I originally posted this thread in 2010 when I dreamed of moving to Mexico. Shortly after this post, I was offered a great job with Hewlett Packard in their finance group in Guadalajara. It was unfortunate, but I turned it down. Months later I attained my USA Citizenship which allowed me to plan my next career step without hesitation. Within that same year, I was promoted to our NYC headquarters and I have been here now for 2 years.

I still work in finance but I would like to start my own venture someday, something more entrepreneurial. I have met some great folks on this site, but I never could muster energy to attempt a move to Mexico again, so early in my career. I guess the American rat race got me. 

So, at the end of 2010, as I was interviewing with HP, I went back down to Mexico and met a girl. This girl became my girlfriend. I took many trips down to MX to see my family and girlfriend. A year later, this amazing girl became my fiancé, and a year later my wife. This Sunday marks our 1 year anniverary of being married..... I wasn't kidding when I said time flies!!. 

So instead of dreaming of Mexico, I have been super busy living my life. I now live in NYC with my wife, who is learning English and we are having a great time. 

I still think about Mexico with great fondness, and I KNOW one day I will make it back down there. I'll just have to wait for the right time.

For anyone still following this, thanks for reading and posting. 

Saludos,
J


----------



## TundraGreen

Balboa said:


> Another follow up to this thread. I haven't visited the forum in a long time.
> 
> First, I want to say, I'm glad there is a vibrant Expat community in Mexico! It's great to follow the stories and posts on this thread. Facebook also has a rather robust Expat Guadalajara group which is great too.
> 
> Well, I just wanted to continue to keep this post alive. I can see how time has been flying by! I originally posted this thread in 2010 when I dreamed of moving to Mexico. Shortly after this post, I was offered a great job with Hewlett Packard in their finance group in Guadalajara. It was unfortunate, but I turned it down. Months later I attained my USA Citizenship which allowed me to plan my next career step without hesitation. Within that same year, I was promoted to our NYC headquarters and I have been here now for 2 years.
> 
> I still work in finance but I would like to start my own venture someday, something more entrepreneurial. I have met some great folks on this site, but I never could muster energy to attempt a move to Mexico again, so early in my career. I guess the American rat race got me.
> 
> So, at the end of 2010, as I was interviewing with HP, I went back down to Mexico and met a girl. This girl became my girlfriend. I took many trips down to MX to see my family and girlfriend. A year later, this amazing girl became my fiancé, and a year later my wife. This Sunday marks our 1 year anniverary of being married..... I wasn't kidding when I said time flies!!.
> 
> So instead of dreaming of Mexico, I have been super busy living my life. I now live in NYC with my wife, who is learning English and we are having a great time.
> 
> I still think about Mexico with great fondness, and I KNOW one day I will make it back down there. I'll just have to wait for the right time.
> 
> For anyone still following this, thanks for reading and posting.
> 
> Saludos,
> J


A very nice post, J. Thank you for sharing your good fortune with us. With a wife from Mexico, there seems to me little doubt that Mexico will be part of your future.


----------

